# جراج سيارات مستعملة، سيارة لكزس 2009 Lexus RX 350



## cars102 (14 أغسطس 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها
ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه
عرض سيارة Lexus RX 350
الموديل: 2009
حالة السيارة : مستعملة
تواجد السيارة : امريكا
2T2GK31U29C072716 
عداد المسافات: 104882 ميل 
نقل: أوتوماتيك 
اسطوانات المحرك: V6 اسطوانة المحرك 
محرك القطار: جر أمامي 
الوقود المستخدم: بنزين وقود 
الغاز عدد الكيلومترات: 18 ميلا في الغالون المدينة / 23 ميلا في الغالون الطريق السريع 
اللون الخارجي: رمادي 
اللون الداخلي: بيج 
النوع الداخلي: قماش 
شكل الجسم: SUV 
الأبواب: 4 
الصوت: AM / FM / CD 
العلوي نمط: فتحة سقف
درجة النظافة:86
السعر: 65800ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)
للتواصل مرسلتنا على
[email protected]
او التواصل مع 
ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989
“ابو وسام” 0019546878989




0019546878989



0019546878989
زياره موقعنا
www.fromusatoksa.com
ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "
معلومات اضافية =
السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث
السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره

للمزيد 
تويتر
https://twitter.com/ExporterGate
او منتدنا 
http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php

او الفيس 
https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl



















Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------

